# كل شىء عن الكهرباء واللاسلكى والالكترونيات وب اللغه العربيه . (جميل جدا)



## Eng-Maher (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الرابط المعدل

http://www.moqatel.com/openshare/Beh...hrba/index.htmhttp://www.moqatel.com/Mokatel/data/Behoth/MElmiah12/Kahrba/Study_Home.htm


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 نوفمبر 2006)

علاوه على قسم ال .................... كما فى الصوره


----------



## عماد حسن (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جوزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل على هذه الصفحة الرائعة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 نوفمبر 2006)

عماد حسن قال:


> جوزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل على هذه الصفحة الرائعة
> وبارك الله فيك


///////////////////////////////////////////
مشكووووور اخى كتير


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ال 39 زائر انا مش عارف اشكركم ازاى دى حاجه بسيطه جدا .


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 ديسمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شومنشان اني مهندس (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ثانكيو انجنير ماهر


----------



## سامح الامير بكرى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو الا فاده عن موضوع الموحدات


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شومنشان اني مهندس قال:


> ثانكيو انجنير ماهر


//////////////
العفو العفو اخى والله الموضوع دا كان صدفه بحته جدا من ضمن عمايات البحث
:55:


----------



## الشماخ (7 ديسمبر 2006)

انجنير ماهر الموضوع شيق جداً اضفتة للمفاضلة 
واشكرك جداً


----------



## حسين محمود محمد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووولر


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الشماخ قال:


> انجنير ماهر الموضوع شيق جداً اضفتة للمفاضلة
> واشكرك جداً



مشكوووووووووووووور اخى كتير


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2006)

حسين محمود محمد قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووولر



مشكور اخى والله الموفق


----------



## م/ابوبكرمحمدالقدسي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو اخي الكريم التوضيح اكثر من اجل الاستفاذة .......شكرإ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 ديسمبر 2006)

م/ابوبكرمحمدالقدسي قال:


> ارجو اخي الكريم التوضيح اكثر من اجل الاستفاذة .......شكرإ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛



--------------------------------------------------
عزيزى الرابط السابق فيه توضيح


----------



## أحمد محمدالعبد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجو مساعدتى لحل هذا التطبيق
هو عبارة عن فكرة اريد تنفيذها وهى عبارة عن ناقورة مياه بأحد الملاهى المعروفة
تعمل بموتور مزود بpump قدرة الموتور7.5kw _1500 rpm
_380v ..
المطلوب ربط سرعة الموتور بأشارة صوت من خرج كاست عادى لجعل المياة المندفعة من النافورة
تتغير بالذيادة والنقصان على حسب مستوى الصوتالخارج من الكاسيت

أرجو مساعدتى بطرح افكاركم واتمنى ان تكون مزوده بالمكونات الدائرة المطلوبه واى اقتراح أخر اذا كان تخيلى غير مناسب للفكرة

وشكراا على حسن تعاونكم واتمنى ان اكون من أحد اصدقائكم..​

م. أحمد العبد
العاشر من رمضان
eng_elabd2006***********
ahmed_elabd*************
0106285160​


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2006)

أحمد محمدالعبد قال:


> أرجو مساعدتى لحل هذا التطبيق
> هو عبارة عن فكرة اريد تنفيذها وهى عبارة عن ناقورة مياه بأحد الملاهى المعروفة
> تعمل بموتور مزود بpump قدرة الموتور7.5kw _1500 rpm
> _380v ..
> ...


-----------------------------

عزيزى انا غير مختص فى هذا الموضوع ---- ممكن احد الاعضاء يلبى طلبك .. مشكور


----------



## h4jth (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يناير 2007)

h4jth قال:


> مشكور على هذا الموضوع



-----------------
العفو يا خى العزيز


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 أبريل 2007)

شومنشان اني مهندس قال:


> ثانكيو انجنير ماهر



---------------------------------------------------
مشكور اخى العزيز. :55:


----------



## ayham87 (11 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## م. حياة سرور (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المتميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المرح (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المرح (13 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## م.الـحـربي (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الرابط المفيد ..


----------



## walid_59 (13 أبريل 2007)

با أخي مشكككككككككككككككككور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ALY333 (13 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله لك وفيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 أبريل 2007)

اشكر كل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه فى حقى


----------



## سامح الامير بكرى (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح الامير بكرى (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2007)

سامح الامير بكرى قال:


> مشكور اخى
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير



------------------------
العفو اخى سامح :56:


----------



## moon2002 (25 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.moqatel.com/openshare/Behoth/MElmiah12/Kahrba/index.htm
الرابط


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (26 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أغسطس 2008)

*الرابط من جديد*

الرابط من جديد والف شكر على التنبيه 



http://www.moqatel.com/openshare/Behoth/MElmiah12/Kahrba/index.htm​


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أغسطس 2008)

up up up up up


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## علي ع ع (27 سبتمبر 2008)

thank u for this link


----------



## علي ع ع (27 سبتمبر 2008)

the link not worked


----------



## علي ع ع (27 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الرابط لا يعمل عندي


----------

